# Свысока - антоним



## Zaika

Здравствуйте, подскажите антоним к слову "свысока" в данном контексте:

"Я спрыгнул свысока."

Спасибо.


----------



## Vadim K

Слово "_свысока_" обозначает "_высокомерно_", "_надменно_". То есть "_спрыгнуть свысока_" нельзя. Для того, чтобы понять, что именно надо употреблять в данном случае, надо больше контекста. Что именно Вы хотите сказать?


----------



## Zaika

"Свысока" не употребляется также в смысле "с высокого места, с высоты"?


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> "Свысока" не употребляется также в смысле "с высокого места, с высоты"?


По крайней мере мне такое употребление на практике не встречалось.


----------



## Xavier61

Zaika said:


> "Свысока" не употребляется также в смысле "с высокого места, с высоты"?


It was used in that sense, now is mostly dated, устаревший.  Anyway, there are some instances of that usage in modern literature:
"И вдруг Маша услыхала шум, будто кто-то спрыгнул свысока на землю" Встреча Алексей Николаевич Толстой

I think the word you should use is "сверху", its antonym is "снизу",


----------



## Zaika

Как одним словом можно сказать с низкого места?


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> Как одним словом можно сказать с низкого места?


Боюсь, вы требуете от русского чего-то ему несвойственного.  Как минимум тут будет предложная группа (сильно зависящая от контекста и, весьма вероятно, более конкретная по содержанию).


----------



## Vovan

Zaika said:


> "Свысока" не употребляется также в смысле "с высокого места, с высоты"?


Лишь в некоторых случаях употребляется. Например, ищут пропавшего человека, уже даже на вертолете облетели всю территорию:
_Даже свысока не видно никого - мы с вертолета смотрели._​


----------



## Awwal12

В нормальном случае будет употреблено "с высоты". "Свысока" не в переносном значении - это в моем восприятии действительно что-то из XIX в., либо диалектное.


----------



## nizzebro

Zaika said:


> Как одним словом можно сказать с низкого места?


Снизу.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Снизу.


"Снизу" - это всё-таки с нижнего направления, а не из места пониженной высоты, хотя часто это и будет прагматически эквивалентно.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> "Свысока" не в переносном значении - это в моем восприятии действительно что-то из XIX в., либо диалектное.


Это в значительнейшей мере устаревшее употребление, но, тем не менее, оно все еще встречается:
_Наиболее авантюрно настроенные историки «утверждают», что прусские юноши забирались на высокий дуб и свысока наблюдали за ходом сражения. _​_Они свысока наблюдали, как внизу человек десять расчищали от снега площадку для машин и прилегающие дорожки. _​_Все собрались на палубе и свысока наблюдали размашистый пейзаж крутых и обрывистых скал. _​_Лея попыталась рассмотреть незнакомца, но свысока было видно плохо._​_Любимым местом с тех пор, по словам Татьяны Витальевны, стала для нее операторная, откуда свысока было видно практически весь процесс работы. _​(Все примеры из Интернета.)​


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> "Снизу" - это всё-таки с нижнего направления, а не из места пониженной высоты, хотя часто это и будет прагматически эквивалентно.


Согласен, это был некоторый низкий сарказм с моей стороны, сознаюсь в этом  .
Всё-таки высота ничем не ограничена, в отличие от низ... Ой. такого слова нет. Если мы в горах, то это - низи́на по отношению к вершине (низкое место в горах) и можно сказать "с низи́ны", если в море - глубина́ (с/из глубины́) или глуби́ны (из глуби́н моря), если под землёй - то ммм... я даже не знаю что, но говорится просто "из-под земли". (Есть, кстати, 'низость' - но только  как проявление характера.)


----------



## Zaika

nizzebro said:


> в отличие от низ... Ой. такого слова нет


Что скажете насчет песни "Каравай", где поется "вот такой нижины/ низины" (я слышала оба варианта) с ударением на последнем слоге?


----------



## Xavier61

Zaika said:


> Что скажете насчет песни "Каравай", где поется "вот такой нижины/ низины" (я слышала оба варианта) с ударением на последнем слоге?



For comic effect, the song authors use “childish” words, that is create new words as if a child wrote the song. They use the old word _вышина́_ (highness) instead of _высота́_ akin to _глубина́_ and _ширина́_. Then they create non-existing words _нижина́_ (lowness) and _ужина́_ (narrowness). The words _низи́на_ (low place) and _узи́на_ (narrow place) (the stress in both is at the second syllable) are completely unrelated to the song.


----------



## SamSim-18

Awwal12 said:


> В нормальном случае будет употреблено "с высоты". "Свысока" не в переносном значении - это в моем восприятии действительно что-то из XIX в., либо диалектное.


Даже в словаре Даля, который был издан в середине 19 века, говорится, что "свысока" употребляется только иносказательно, а не в значении "с высоты".


----------



## Vovan

*SamSim*, "Малый академический словарь" иллюстрирует значение "с высоты, сверху" примерами из Пушкина и Крылова:


> *свысока 1.* _устар. _С высоты, сверху.
> 
> _Но тот _(Черномор)_ взвился под облака; на миг исчез — и свысока шумя летит на князя снова. _(Пушкин. Руслан и Людмила.)​​_Запущенный под облака, Бумажный Змей, приметя свысока в долине мотылька, _​_"Поверишь ли! - кричит, - чуть-чуть тебя мне видно". _(И. Крылов. Бумажный Змей.)​


​В 19-м веке поэт Алексей Хомяков написал стихотворение "Жаворонок":
_...Незримый жаворонок реет_​_ В равнине неба голубой;_​_ И, вдохновенный, без науки_​_ Творит он песнь и свысока_​_ Серебряные сыплет звуки_​_ На след воздушный ветерка._​​А вот что пишет в 1894 г. В. Д. Кудрявцев-Платонов, профессор философии Московской духовной академии:
_Предполагается, что эта первоптица... в местах гористых, где нужно свысока и издали усматривать добычу, разовьет силу зрения, крыльев, полета. _​


----------



## Zaika

Да я знаю что "свысока" имеет переносное значение "с высоты". Я его часто слышала от моих русских знакомых, но может быть их русский язык не совсем грамотный, а больше похож на говор, то есть диалект. 
В любом случае, меня интересует его антоним, а не подтверждение его существования.

В конце концов, по вашему мнению, антоним "свысока" - это только снизу?


----------



## Vovan

Zaika said:


> Да я знаю что "свысока" имеет переносное значение "с высоты". <...> В любом случае, меня интересует его антоним, а не подтверждение его существования.


Ваш пример содержит слово "*с*прыгнуть" ("с-" ~ off; +down), поэтому возникает вопрос, что же именно вы хотите сказать, используя антоним "свысока" (="сверху, с высоты"; устаревш.). По логике вещей, вы хотите сказать что-то типа "Я *с*прыгнул *с* невысокого места", так?


----------



## Olya34

Zaika said:


> Как одним словом можно сказать с низкого места?


Я саму ситуацию плохо представляю. Если место настолько "низкое" (на пару сантиметров ниже того, куда прыгающий приземлился), то это уже не прыжок, а шаг. "Сошёл". Например, "он сошёл с подножки поезда на перрон" (перепад высот минимальный). 
Может быть, вы приведёте всю фразу, для которой ищете подходящее слово, и мы посоветуем такой перевод, чтобы конкретное слово для обозначения "низкого места" не понадобилось? Чтобы глаголом, например, передать этот "небольшой перепад высот".


----------



## Zaika

Контекст следующий: есть два человека; один совершил прыжок с высокого места (salto dall'alto), а второй с низкого места (salto dal basso). Я думала, что существует одно слово, чтобы это выразить, но если говорите что нету, тогда я лучше не буду зацыкливаться на этом. В любом случае, спасибо всем за помощь.


----------



## Olya34

По мне так и "свысока" для значения "с высокого места" в современной живой речи не употребляется, как вам уже несколько человек написали. Лучше не использовать оборот, который сразу нескольким русскоязычным читателям кажется неестественным.
"С верхотуры" можно сказать, но это слегка неформальное слово, разговорное. Я не знаю, какого стиля ваш текст.
"Один сиганул со своей верхотуры, второй тоже соскочил со своего места..." или где он там был? Со скамьи, с дивана, со ступеньки...


----------



## Rosett

Zaika said:


> по вашему мнению, антоним "свысока" - это только снизу?


Это вообще не антоним.
Но если не использовать наречия, то можно образовать пару антонимов: «с высоты» и «с глубины».


----------



## nizzebro

Спрыгнул вниз с высокого X - спрыгнул вниз с низкого/невысокого X.
Спрыгнул вниз с (большой) высоты - спрыгнул вниз с небольшого возвышения/с не очень высокого места.
Взглянул на бренный мир свысока, паря на крыльях дельтаплана/воображения/своего величия - ?

Я думаю, дело в том, что "низкий" - значит "малой высоты", "высокий" - "большой высоты". Этих антонимы противоположны _относительно _понятия "высота" ("с высоты"  всего лишь подменяет "с большой высоты"). У самого понятия "высота" нет антонима - это  диапазон.


Rosett said:


> Это вообще не антоним.


Ну, только частично.
Свысока - это или "с большой высоты" (при этом действие направлено вниз, так что это "сверху вниз") или "надменно" -, опять же в понятии "сверху вниз". Соответственно, антоним, я полагаю, будет близок к  "cнизу вверх". Можно возразить так: смысл, противоположный понятию "с большой высоты" - это "c небольшой высоты". Но почему противопоставляется только 'большой - небольшой', а не  'вниз - вверх'? Направленность ведь присутствует, без неё это наречие не работает.


----------



## hopeItSoundsGood

Awwal12 said:


> В нормальном случае будет употреблено "с высоты". "Свысока" не в переносном значении - это в моем восприятии действительно что-то из XIX в., либо диалектное.


"С высоты" - синоним, причем я лично предпочел бы именно "свысока", хотя вроде как мне и не 200 лет от роду.

Пример употребления:

"На далеком зеленом холме стояла девушка и свысока смотрела на маленькую деревушку.".


----------



## Awwal12

hopeItSoundsGood said:


> "На далеком зеленом холме стояла девушка и свысока смотрела на маленькую деревушку.".


"Смотреть свысока" мной уж точно воспринимается исключительно как "смотреть высокомерно"...


----------



## hopeItSoundsGood

Awwal12 said:


> "Смотреть свысока" мной уж точно воспринимается исключительно как "смотреть высокомерно"...


Нууу...что можно сказать тут. Русский язык беднеет.


----------



## Awwal12

hopeItSoundsGood said:


> Нууу...что можно сказать тут. Русский язык беднеет.


Язык постоянно изменяется. В частности, у одних лексем список значений сужается, у других - расширяется. Не вижу оснований для глобальных выводов о направлении изменения.


----------

